# who buys propolis and pollen



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

You might try contacting Beehive Botanicals in Wisconsin. They had advertised in the past that they bought bulk propolis.

They had some trouble with the FDA in the past regarding labeling and there was a thread here on Beesource that claimed the company was shut down. That was not true. They may still be looking for suppliers.

Wayne


----------



## casinoken (May 6, 2012)

Check ads in American Bee Journal magazine, as I recall, there are ads in there for buyers every month.


----------

